# Death of the Manual Transmission?



## johngrinde (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm 15, just started practicing to drive. Currently my dad has me practicing on our 2001 Honda Odyssey (auto). We also have a 2003 Honda Accord (manual). I tend to be a control freak at times, and I hate the automatic.

Looking at various vehicles online, I get the sense that the manual transmission is going away. I hate to see this because the manual forces you to concentrate on driving, not talking on the phone, texting, etc. Is the manual transmission on the way out because of us lazy Americans? I would certainly hate to see it go away.


----------



## Dragonstar982 (Aug 18, 2010)

the manual trans in general has declined in its use but it will more than likely never die. Sports cars will almost certainly keep a manual trans,as will some work horse vehicles, and of course rec. vehicles.
But over all for the simple ease of drivers yes the auto is king in my 21 yrs of driving I have personally gone through a whole range of modernization power steering, power brakes,front disc brakes all wheel disc brakes abs no seat belts lap belts shoulder belts manual trans w/ a push rod/cable connection to hydraulic the list goes on and on.
I love the look on peoples face when they get in my 66 f 100 and see how stripped it is compared to their Honda let alone when someone tries to drive it no p/s no p/b no a/c (my wife refuses to drive it). 
but as a daily driver its not so much laziness that's a key factor that has pushed away the manual in all but the stripped core models for cheap cars and sports packages it has more to do with CAFE standards and computerization for emission controls.
and for the record yes I know in a lot of cases a manual does get better mpg than autos but autos w/ comp. controls are catching them if not passing them.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

A lot of trucks here in the U.S have autos now, but I think the manual will always be a option also. Somebody has to have the common sense to realize that there are certain driving situations where a manual is better than auto


----------



## peterako (May 16, 2008)

manual can't just die. in economical cars is one way since an automatic gearbox is more expensive. also my mothers manual matrix CAN show off with smoke unlike an automatic Ferrari


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'll die if manual transmissions go away!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I wouldn't, because of my arthritis in my knees pushing a clutch in in the city traffic would make me unable to drive a standard sometimes, but most of the time my knees let me drive whatever I want to for now anyway


----------



## Ridonkulous (Sep 22, 2010)

I really don't think it will completely die. High end automatics are getting ridiculous amounts of performance these days so of course it is declining because everyday average people just want to get in and go, even if they have ferraris or whatever. They have no interest in being in and connected to a mechanical thing.

But, manuals are cheap and easy to fix. And there will always be that niche market that will drive nothing but a manual, be it racers, enthusiasts, or just plain cheap people. 

Manual FTW!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Personally even though I have to drive auto because of my knee, I'd jump at the chance to have a stick again, even if it means taking a handful of Motrin to ease the pain of pushing the clutch in


----------

